# How to achieve a close "sit"?



## AtlanticGSD (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi to all,
I have a situation that I cannot overcome at present.
My Shepherd has solid basic commands in place and works well with enthusiasm. She will track, retreive a dumb bell, search a square, jump 9 feet long jumps and over 3 foot bar jumps. Stays in place with or without me. Nice sendaways.
All very pleasing except one thing.
When she comes in to me - she will sit at a distance of 50cm in front out of choice. I presume she is aware of "my space".
I am attempting to train her to come in close with her focused on me. We are doing this using a clicker to mark the correct position/ behavoiur.
She will come in but too high a percentage of times she will sit at the 30 to 40 cm from me and then if told "No" - she will finally come in tight.
I do not want this to become a two piece behaviour.

Any advice on how to get her to realise that come means - real close!
She has a lure that is held square to her coming in and at my neck height to draw her in straight and tight (a treat she gobbles with delight).

Is there a way of back chaining this? - I can't think of a way of making the approach simpler to do that.
Just to make it clear - she does know what Sit, Stay and down mean - just that I want ot have her come in close then sit.

Many thanks for any comments,

Atlantic GSD


----------



## Lwilley (Jan 1, 2014)

I am really interested in the responses you get as mine does the same thing.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I teach come and front. Front is in front of me sitting and then I teach a finish that ends in a tight sit. It is two parts but I choose how to finish. The come command for us is in them coming to the vicinity of me. With Midnite I was working on heel with a tight sit, if he didn't sit tight I walked a couple steps and lured him in, eventually the heel with a sit became a tight sit.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Back away as she's coming in to draw her into you. Do restrained recalls to really pump her up to come to you.

Personally, I would not tell her No. I would wait for her to make the decision to come in since you feel she knows the position. By telling her No, and then rewarding when she comes in, you are creating a two part command.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Because you're trying to re-train something, for the time being I'd quit doing any of the exercises that include a front. No recalls or retrieves at all. Try doing things that bring her front, in drive that really will look different then what you've been doing. 

I walk backwards with the ball under my chin with mine pushing me, then I can drop the ball right in close and tight like that. Just different drills like that that will help her forget that distance thats been created.


----------



## AtlanticGSD (Sep 12, 2013)

Many thanks to those who have made suggestions - all interesting to read.
To help put a visual on to it - see the Youtube video link.
The audio is poor.
http://youtu.be/EUl8FykU7C8

The video is to show the two step behaviour.
The video was made inside because it was a snow storm outside - not ideal.
Lure behind back or in front - same basic behaviour.

Again, many regards and thanks,
AtlanticGSD


----------

